
Uber CEO slams founders' 'pirate' culture, pledges to grow 'responsibly' - dsr12
https://venturebeat.com/2018/01/22/uber-ceo-slams-founders-pirate-culture-pledges-to-grow-responsibly/
======
mpweiher
Hmm...lovely words, but how is he going to do that when the entire business
model is predicated on behaving irresponsibly?

~~~
ckastner
... and by hemorrhaging cash.

